# 2009 Biggest Fish Contest



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Last year I did a fishing contest that ended with Pavlik in first place and Nor-tah in second place. This year I have decided all breeds are eligible for the contest except the breed "lake trout", a few less rules this year so hopefully more entries will come, I have also decided to include Muley Madness and Bullock Outdoors forums in on the contest for more entries.

A few simple rules:
*Do not post photos of fish you plan to enter on THIS THREAD, other threads it doesn't matter
*None of the breed "Lake Trout" will be accepted
*Photo must show date
*Three photos of the fish must be submitted (if possible at slightly different angles, if not possible just take three similar photos)
*Fish must be caught in Utah
*No second place prizes or money prizes will be given, only first place
*A poll will be taken again this year after narrowing it down to just a few
*Also please leave your username and specify you are a member of the Utah Wildlife Network forum
**All entries must be submitted to my e-mail address by December 15,2009* 
*If possible length and weight are encouraged but not required

Submit all photos(entries)/messages to [email protected]

*The overall winner of the contest will receive $20 cash from me and any donated prizes that are donated as the contest goes along.*

Note: This contest includes any members from here, Muley Madness, and Bullock Outdoors.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a great contest.
Thanks for doing it, #1DEER 1-I.
I lost this thread when I tried to move it to the General Fishing Forum.
There were several others that posted replies that were lost.
.45, please post your remarks again.
Sorry for the inconvenience,
Grandpa D.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Looks like a great contest.
> Thanks for doing it, #1DEER 1-I.
> *I lost this thread when I tried to move it to the General Fishing Forum.*
> There were several others that posted replies that were lost.
> ...


Ha ha....figured you did !!

I will donate a $25.00 dollar gift certificate from Sportsman or Cabela's for the largest fish...over-all. 
The question was concerning length and weight of the fish....


----------



## Bassrods (Jan 14, 2008)

I wished I would have seen this yesterday....

But it looks fun is there any thing we need in the pictures to show it was a new picture and not an old one...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good ideas, added to the rules, turn on the date on your camera.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great idea. I'll never win with the anglers on this site but I'll sure try. Thanks for setting this up #1. If I can get a prize together I'll add a biggest river fish category.


----------



## GSPonPoint (Sep 24, 2008)

Too bad, a week ago I boated my personal best, a 40lb Mac from the Gorge. Unfortunately for the contest it was caught on the Wyoming side and It's a "Lake Trout". What a hog. It was truly a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is pretty cool! Just to be clear, Tiger muskies, catfish, and the like are counted? What about carp or suckers? Gamefish only besides macs?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll give it my best again this year... I will throw in a $10 Cabelas card.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> This is pretty cool! Just to be clear, Tiger muskies, catfish, and the like are counted? What about carp or suckers? Gamefish only besides macs?


'

Ya, they'll be counted


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > This is pretty cool! Just to be clear, Tiger muskies, catfish, and the like are counted? What about carp or suckers? Gamefish only besides macs?
> ...


SWEET! Look out carp! :lol:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

It would make me realy happy to have the contest go through November! 8)


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> It would make me realy happy to have the contest go through November! 8)


November is quite a ways a way, but more entries would probably come in if I made it longer, if you would really like it to I could push the date back to Oct. 31st.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Its up to everyone else but im thinking November 20-25th would work.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest QUCK POLL PLEASE VOTE*

Rules Say Caught, so does that mean no bow fishing or spear fishing?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest QUCK POLL PLEASE VOTE*

I guess bow/spear fishing can be just as challenging so well add that rule in

*Fish may be caught by pole, bow fished, or spear caught


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest QUCK POLL PLEASE VOTE*

The later the better. I put Oct 31st.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest QUCK POLL PLEASE VOTE*

So once the final few pics are selected, is the winner based strictly on size? Like a 40 pound cat would automatically beat a 5 pound Tiger trout? or is the winner voted on by the forum or yourself? Maybe I missed this somwhere, I'm not the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest QUCK POLL PLEASE VOTE*

Whoever catches the biggest Muskie wins -)O(-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest QUCK POLL PLEASE VOTE*



BerryNut said:


> So once the final few pics are selected, is the winner based strictly on size? Like a 40 pound cat would automatically beat a 5 pound Tiger trout? or is the winner voted on by the forum or yourself? Maybe I missed this somewhere, I'm not the brightest crayon in the box.


I will first look through all the entries, I will judge on the size of the fish but will put into consideration the size of the fish also determined on the breed. I will then choose the 3 to 5 finalists and put up a poll for all 3 forums involved to choose the one they think is the winner based on its size also related to the breed it is. Anyways this is what happens when last year it was just a trout contest and this year I included nearly all fish, will make judging the winner more difficult but the contest should get more entries this year.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

After the pole results as to changing the deadline for the contest, I felt that December 31st (most voted for the deadline) was a little late and getting into 2010, so I set the deadline a little sooner but still in December.

**New Deadline Date: All entries must be submitted by Tuesday, December 15,2009*


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey.....ole one eye !!! _(O)_ 

Have you had much response to this contest yet ?

How about posting up some picture's so we know what we're up against ?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

.45 said:


> Hey.....ole one eye !!! _(O)_
> 
> Have you had much response to this contest yet ?
> 
> How about posting up some picture's so we know what we're up against ?


To be honest there has not yet been enough entries to call it a contest, in fact so little response that I've decided that if a limit of 15 entries, aren't submitted by October 1, I might call the contest off. I feel 15 entries is a small amount, and if the contest doesn't pick up I probably will just end it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> [quote=".45":2cfain8r]Hey.....ole one eye !!! _(O)_
> 
> Have you had much response to this contest yet ?
> 
> How about posting up some picture's so we know what we're up against ?


To be honest there has not yet been enough entries to call it a contest, in fact so little response that I've decided that if a limit of 15 entries, aren't submitted by October 1, I might call the contest off. I feel 15 entries is a small amount, and if the contest doesn't pick up I probably will just end it.[/quote:2cfain8r]

I don't blame you....good effort on your part for trying. And just so you know, it is appreciated !!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, I just noticed this thread. I guess I better start working on my large fish


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

hang in there #1 I !!! my big fish arent coming til after oct 1 so dont end this thing yet!!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Hang in there. I know that I have planned a few trips this fall that I am hoping will be worthy of submitting to this contest. I am also fishing with some others from this forum and I am sure that they will have some to submit.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay, although I didn't reach the quota of 15 by Oct. 1st, I've decided to keep it going, so keep submitting your entries.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have not fished since september 6th. I am almost done with big game now though. Maybe i can catch a decent fish pretty soon.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

We'll everyone thought I would bump the thread back up one last time before the contest is over. I will start a poll on December 10 to get voting going to pick the winner of the contest, so quickly get in your entry if you don't have it in yet. I would like all entries by Dec.9 so I can run the poll for at least 5 days with the top 4-5 entries into the contest, any sent to me after Dec.9 I will add to the "poll post" but by then some votes will have already been cast, SO QUICKLY IF YOU WANT TO ENTER HURRY AND DO IT, THERE ARE NOT A LOT OF ENTRIES SO PLEASE ENTER.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*WINNER*

Okay, thanks in advance to all those who participated and all the great entries. Now for the winner of the contest.

The winner for the 2009 Biggest Fish Contest is by decision of the biggest fish contest poll thread-- Nor-tah.

Congratulations Nor-tah and great fish. I have sent you a PM, regarding prizes, please PM me back ASAP.
Here's the photo of the winning fish:








Prizes:
-$20 cash
-$25 gift card to cabelas or sportsmans


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats Nor-tah.....e-mail from me to Cabela's, to you, is on the way !!! *OOO*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, couldnt have done it without you!!! Congrats to K2 as well for great entry!! Amazing Musky!

I'll use the money to catch more fish... starting tomorrow. :mrgreen:

A few more pics of both fish.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Eh, you're just holding it close to the camera to make it look bigger :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

*()* -~|-


----------

